

Book: Nightwork - A History of Hacks and Pranks at MIT - sasvari
http://mitpress.mit.edu/catalog/item/default.asp?ttype=2&tid=9559

======
Symmetry
For a good resource on MIT hacks that you don't have to buy
<http://hacks.mit.edu/>

I'll resist the temptation to link to one in particular...

------
p4bl0
MIT hacks are very similar to what we call "canular" at the ENS (École normale
supérieure) in France. The french word "canular" has actually been invented
there using a false ethymology and has since become a regular french word
everybody use without knowing it's origin.

------
jechen
One of many things I admire MIT for is their hacker culture. I wish we have
one at CMU- but the culture there is completely different. It's a damn shame.

------
adamfeldman
I first read this when I was 13, and what I learned about MIT's culture really
stuck with me. Great book

------
zmanian
Just a got a free copy from the MIT enterprise forum. Looks like a nice book.

